# Warhound.... To base or not to base...



## Keikan300 (Aug 25, 2010)

Greetings...

As the title of the post/thread implies... I have recently found myself to be in possession of a Chaos Warhound Titan. Well... actually... I will as of 25-DEC-12. :shok:

Anyway... I was looking around and I saw that there are numerous excellently painted Chaos Warhound Titans online to use as inspiration, but then I started to notice that there are some with and some without bases. 

I was wondering if there was anybody that had built a CWT and whether they based it or not. I DO intend on playing with it and not just shelving it. I even considered using magnets to make it possible to remove the model from a "display base" and use in the game. 

Any thoughts??


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i would probably suggest using big pins to "secure" it to a base, but not glue the pins to its feet, just have slots that they go in. so you can put it on a base to store it (and this will keep it from tipping over) but you can then remove it to play with


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

I would recommend basing your titan as khrone stated - except play with the base on.

I "completed" a warhound in April & despite using multiple pins, one of the hip-joints failed during his first game causing him to basically immobilize himself... Fact is you will be moving him the most during games & that is when you will risk the breaks. I would recommend magnetizing the ankles to a base and then magnetizing the torso to the waist (there are a few good videos on Youtube of this) to allow you to:

a) easily store & transport your model with little risk of damage.
b) turn and pose him dramatically to face what he is about to annihilate.

Oh... do watch for black templar tank-hunter terminators armed with assault cannons.... my buddy deepstruck a bunch near my titan & managed to shoot it down through cover triggering a catastrophic explosion.... not cool.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I find that basing Titans is unwieldy as it's hard to get it around the terrain on the field (seriously, that scenically-based Heirophant at Warhammer World? Try moving it around in a game. I dare you). Best thing I've seen to remedy this is small bases for each foot. Probably a 60mm per foot.

Midnight


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

As long as model balance isn't an issue I'd leave it baseless. Just treat it like you do a defiler in game, if it touches the hull, it's in range. This would cut down on terrain problems as well, but so does midnight's idea.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

A Warhound will not balance on 60mm bases on its feet

Mines on a big base, with pins extending up the feet and into the legs. the only issue is if you have a board with a lot of fixed terrain otherwise theres no worry. Minis can be placed on the titans base as if it wasn't there 

Make sure you multi-pin the hips, The torso span down on mine as there was only 1 central pin


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree with midnight sun that a based titan will be very difficult to use effectively on a table with terrain. On the other hand balance is also an issue. So far i am lucky in that all the titans or equivalent that i have built have balances relatively easily. I have a couple of warhound sized units and have so far had no need for a base. I would make sure you check the balance on your titan as you build it to ensure it can stand unaided. If, when you complete it there is still an issue then look at a base.


----------

